# Feature Request: Auto Standby Timer



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Hows about a setting in the timer options for going into standby? Is there room in the BRAIN for this at all?

I've looked and I don't think this has been discussed for the 811, or any of the other boxes. (Although I could have sworn that my 311 can do it, but of course now I can't find it.)

Seems to me that to have the OPTION of this would make some people happy who don't "like" to take the trouble to turn off their boxes to get the EPG update, and yet complain about it profusely. To me that's just an annoyance (but might get old someday).

My personal reason for this request is partly just plain laziness. Our tv seems to be on basically 24/7 for some reason. Someone always falls asleep in front of it. (Usually me.) The TV has a timer, but won't do any good to shut it off now, since the sound doesn't go there. (I guess I could just have it set to auto-tune to a Sirius station with elevator music!  ) However, I'd ALSO like to give it a chance to COOL DOWN at night. That might keep it happy! I know you guys are all for that.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi Laverne, a variation of this has been discussed previously. As such I have had a few discussions with the team regarding this topic. 

I wouldn't be surprised if a variation of what your looking for is implemented in the future. (Opinion)


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, of course now there's a link to a "similar thread" at the bottom of this one. I didn't think to look in the 921 Support Forum. Silly me!  

Thanks for your "opinion".


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Laverne said:


> Well, of course now there's a link to a "similar thread" at the bottom of this one. I didn't think to look in the 921 Support Forum. Silly me!
> 
> Thanks for your "opinion".


Actually Laverne, you should be able to find a similar thread somewhere in the 811 forum as well. Maybe it is in an archive but I remember discussing it before.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes.. I had brought it up. Maybe it was in the 921 or here. but this was discussed and would be a good idea to help keep the guide update for people that like to fall asleep with the TV on.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

OK, thanks guys. I will just keep hoping for the auto standby option in the future. (After all the bugs are fixed. Of which I have fortunately had none, BTW, only having the 811 for 2 months.) It would be nice to let the box cool down.

Until then, I think I have chosen the Sirius Pure Jazz (classic jazz) station for the sleeping music. Ella Fitzgerald is putting me to sleep right now. (But not in a bad way.) :new_sleep


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Something reminded me about this, and I just thought I would ask again for the Auto Standby timer.  (And maybe add Auto On to that also? )


Geez, Jay, sounds like I was really complaining to you!  I promise I wasn't! :grin:


----------

